# 3 axis skull how to please



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I know there are a few show and tell threads on here of what folks have done with their 3 axis skulls. For those wonderful people, thank you.

I was hoping someone would be kind and create a how-to on making 3-axis skulls for those of us who are just getting started. Including a supply list and step by step instructions from beginning to end. 

I KNOW there will be many a home haunter that will fall over themselves for something like this like me!

Thank you.


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

dionicia said:


> I know there are a few show and tell threads on here of what folks have done with their 3 axis skulls. For those wonderful people, thank you.
> 
> I was hoping someone would be kind and create a how-to on making 3-axis skulls for those of us who are just getting started. Including a supply list and step by step instructions from beginning to end.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Dionicia.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sure that will be coming b4 too long. I've burn't a lot of hours working on mine and most of the time I can't remember all the steps I've gone through let alone remember to write it down. Plus my skulls are only based on HalloweenBob's great design, I've added my own features since I did not want them to look generic. I think it would be best for someone to watch the construction (or a video) of one in progress. There are a few posts already of the parts list but there are several variations on that as well.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Update...CaptainJackSparrow just put together a hot to on 3 axis skulls.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62161&page=54


----------

